# eli



## terrisam (Oct 28, 2011)

has any one been drawn-out in the november draw and recieved any notification yet to say that they can apply for a visa.we put our eli forms in on the 23rd august 2012 but have no contact with the immigration to say yes or no you have been drawn out to apply please help


----------

